# ootheca hatching



## mrblue (Sep 15, 2007)

does anybody know what makes mantids hatch out from an ootheca? i guess it depends on species, like for example i have read that eremiaphila oothecas tend to hatch out in the mornings/soon after switching the lamps on. so for example i would assume they wait for a rise in temperature. i have just been wondering what kind of cues (if any) the nymphs take, and what makes them all hatch out when they do, usually for the most part at the same time (i know some do hatching in bursts, but what i mean is it is rare for just one to come out on its own a good while before the others right? so how do they all know?)


----------



## Hypoponera (Sep 17, 2007)

There are several posibilities. Increased temps, humidity levels, increased photo periods and probably several more.


----------



## Ben.M (Sep 17, 2007)

Apparently ghost ooths seem to hatch at night in the dark :roll:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 17, 2007)

Every one of mine have hatched at 10:30 in the am. Strange, maybe but I always check them at that time and sure enough their hatching or have, Now my chinese liked to hatch at night. But this year mostly in the morning. :wink:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 17, 2007)

Every one of mine have hatched at 10:30 in the am. Strange, maybe but I always check them at that time and sure enough their hatching or have, Now my chinese liked to hatch at night. But this year mostly in the morning. :wink:


----------

